# South Carlson Lake----ward county



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Fished this little lake monday for a while with my kids. Caught 3 smaller perch and one 3lb northern. First time i've ever been there.....the lake is actually a pasture and it looks to me like it only gets ice fished. Real small, but deceivingly deep.


----------

